# confort / ambiance feutré/e



## Millantu

hola, se describe un hotel en donde se dice que el hall y el bar tienen una " ambiance feutrée". Sé que feutre se refiere a una tela, pero no creo que sea la trad exacta.
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## francois

Hola,
Se refiere a la comodidad y a la intimidad del bar. No hay mucho ruido al contrario de otros bares y hoteles.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En España, corresponde a:
-ambiente cálido y confortable"
- ambiente cálido y acogedor" 
o  simplemente,  
-  ambiente acogedor / agradable.

Cualquiera vale como posible traducción.


----------



## Tina.Irun

francois said:


> Hola,
> Se refiere a la comodidad y a la intimidad del bar. No hay mucho ruido al contrario de otros bares y hoteles.


 
Sí, la idea es que "el feutre"(moqueta) amortigua el ruido y permite disfrutar de un lugar tranquilo, cálido y confortable.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo diría: *ambiente afelpado

*


----------



## yserien

ambiente mullido.(Una más)


----------



## alipeiro

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos. Me encuentro con esta expresión en una guía para personal de hoteles. Me suena como confort "aceitado", expresión que usamos mucho en Argentina para decir algo "cuidado", que se "desliza" bien... pero no me termina de gustar.

El contexto es el siguiente:
   La connaissance du client et de ses habitudes, la personnalisation du service et le confort feutré
sont les éléments clés de la réussite du concept. 

Agradezco desde ya cualquier aporte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hum.
Hay que ver,
1.- si dejas confort igual en español. A mí, en lo personal, no me gusta. Sé que es de uso común... pero es _comodidad._
_2.- feutré_ no sé si equivalga a aceitado en Argentina, pero no creo que sea el sentido. Feutre es _fieltro_, lo sabemos, algo suave, _calientito_, vamos, algo parecido al terciopelo.

Comodidad de terciopelo, aterciopelada... algo por el estilo, en mi opinión.
Seguramente habrá otras, y mejores.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo recuerdo especialmente este hilo, que te puede dar algunas pistas sobre "feutré".  Se trata de contextos diferentes, así que lo más probable es que lo que se propuso allí no calce en tu texto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Buena referencia.
Pero como soy gente _náis_, prefiero el terciopelo a la felpa.


----------



## alipeiro

Gracias, Juan Jacob y Swift por las respuestas. Efectivamente, apenas avancé en el texto vi que lo de "aceitado" no tenía nada que ver. Me vino muy bien el hilo y la discusión sobre "salons feutrés". Frustra un poco saber que no hay un equivalente exacto para esa expresión francesa... es como el concepto "cozy", del inglés, que el texto que estoy intentado traducir emplea también...
Por ahora opto por poner "aterciopelado", así, con comillas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Opinión personal, lo que evoca para mí el _confort feutré_:
- paz, silencio, intimidad, sosiego...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Opinión personal, lo que evoca para mí el _confort feutré_:
> - paz, silencio, intimidad, sosiego...
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Sí, es otra aceptción de feutré:
_Un bruit feutré._ Silenciado, ahogado. Hay que ver.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

Los hoteles suelen definirlo en su publicidad como confort tranquilo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> La connaissance du client et de ses habitudes, la personnalisation du service et le confort feutré sont les éléments clés de la réussite du concept.


Hola:
Yo relaciono "feutré" con "cómodo y tranquilo".
Cambiaría la frase como sigue: 
... la personalización del servicio así como la comodidad y tranquilidad son los elementos ...


----------



## Yllanos

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
bonjour aux uns, bonsoir les autres, salam à tous et au secours !
quelqu'un s'il vous plaît peut me donner l'équivalent espagnol de "ambiance feutrée" ?
dans le contexte on parle de l'ambiance feutrée d'un magasin de luxe (musique et lumières douces, vendeuses discrètes, etc.)


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Podría hablarse de un *'ambiente aterciopelado*?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lexinauta

Podría hablarse de un 'ambiente acogedor'.


> *acogedor, ra.
> 2.* adj. Dicho de un sitio: Agradable por su ambientación, comodidad, tranquilidad, etc.
> DRAE


----------



## swift

Definitivamente, el lugar descripto por Yllanos tendría una atmósfera acogedora... Lástima que se pierda la _textura_ de la expresión francesa.


----------



## Yllanos

mmmm...me gusta! va pour le velours, merci bien Swift


----------



## CVera

Llegué a este hilo y quisiera comentar otro contexto en la utilización de "_ambiance feutrée_" por si alguien le sirve. Un ingeniero francés utilizó la expresión para explicar el ambiente en una reunión entre líderes sindicales y la dirección de la empresa, pero enfatizando que en aquella reunión en particular no se tocarán temas sensibles ni confrontacionales, ninguna de las dos partes se parará a gritar. Será una reunión en "_ambiance feutrée_".


----------

